# Mic belts



## Brenden Friedel (Aug 27, 2018)

I’m looking for some Mic Belts and pouches, or how to make them, for QLX-D or SLx. Anyone know where to get some or how to make them?


----------



## JimOC_1 (Aug 27, 2018)

End of season fanny pack sales. When Sports Authority closed the local shops we got a good variety of colors. Maybe they were called runners waist packs.


----------



## NickVon (Aug 28, 2018)

https://www.wirelessmicbelts.com/
The Ferrari of Belt Pouches as it were.

Pricey as a whole especially considering the 2$ worth of materials to make your own simpler style.
Some form of Neoprene/or moisture wicking cloth material, a Sturdy woven 1" wide minimum edging material for the Belt Loop. and Velcro closure (Or snap Button Closure, probably not zipper) Then lots of 2" Elastic bandiing and Velcro. If you have a Costumer Parent, this is something they could knock out like 24 in a couple of hours.

That said if you don't have the time/inclination or man power to make them in house the above company makes a great product. They make them shaped and fit to various microphone manufacture' hardware like a nice glove, and are built to last.


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 28, 2018)

I second the wirelessmicbelts.com/. I went with their pouches and simple D ring belts from an athletic supplier ($2ea). That has been a great combination for us on our SLX and QLX transmitters.

~Dave


----------



## BCAP (Aug 29, 2018)

I've had my own belts built by a costume technician with the hopes of saving some money and I can tell you, +1 on the wirelessmicbelts.com. Email or call Laurie. They make a great product and while it's not as cheap as you could make it yourself, it's consistently manufactured, the waist belts are correctly sized with good velcro and the shoulder harnesses work extremely well. No worry about differences from unit to unit. My costume tech would have to be a rabid perfectionist to attain the same results.

One of the things you might not see off the bat is that the velcro on the belt pac's are designed to protect the antenna and the microphone connector on the transmitter pack, if you squeeze the velcro in tightly. This is a good design feature, while not 100% effective all the time, it has been a help to me and my equipment.

I prefer to mount the transmitters on actors so the antennas and audio connectors are facing downwards if possible. It seems to make for fewer problems.


----------



## TheaterEd (Aug 29, 2018)

While we're piling on. Another +1 to wirelessmicbelts.com I bought a set two years ago after using a different brand for a year or so. Other brand's were falling apart after one season (2 middle school musicals, one high school musical, and one high school play). The new ones have been rock solid. Of the nine I originally purchased only one is having any issues at all, but after 6 middle school musicals, 3 high school musicals, and 2 high school plays. I think they are holding up Amazingly, and my students love how easy they make quick changes. Worth noting that through all of that, I have never (knock furiously on wood) damaged an antenna or a mic at the connector. For me, definitely worth the cost. When we got new mics last year we also got a new set of belts and pouches from WMB.


----------



## firewater88 (Aug 30, 2018)

How about 1 more for wirelessmicbelts.com. Had a donor want to spend some cash on the theatre and I thought about new mic belts. Got 24 pouches and 30+ belts. I got some in black with a small strap and use them on mic stands to make the stand wireless. These have held up really well and wash up nice too. Snug fit. Will not come out. Nice assortment of belts available, thigh, harness and regular. Might buy a few more for the rest of our mics.
The ones made by costumers have not lasted long. Usually the pouch is first to break off, or the velcro comes off.
If you got the money, WMB's are the way to go


----------



## simoneves (Sep 5, 2018)

Another +1 for WMB. We have about 25 of them. Some of the older belts are getting a little fuzzy round the edges, but they're the cheap part. The pouches are rock solid.


----------



## edifi (Sep 5, 2018)

Since I make most of our costumes, I add a pocket in the back or side front, whichever works the best, with a channel for the antenna and wire.


----------



## Jamie Davis (Sep 5, 2018)

Brenden Friedel said:


> I’m looking for some Mic Belts and pouches, or how to make them, for QLX-D or SLx. Anyone know where to get some or how to make them?


We have used these cloth nail pouches from Home Depot for years and they work great. At $.97 they are hard to beat. Simple...effective...cheap...easy to find. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/The-Home-Depot-Canvas-Work-Apron-HD324655/202311423


----------



## manuallyfocused (Sep 20, 2018)

we've been using the ones from bodymics.com for a couple years now and have been reasonably happy with them.


----------



## steine (Sep 22, 2018)

I have used Ursa Straps with success for a while now, and absolutely love them.
(That goes for our dancers as well, as the bodypack stays firm to where ever they are mounted, even a thigh while doing cheerleader splits)

https://www.ursastraps.com/


----------

